
Delusions in the Real World Disappointed My Expectations (2019) - reedwolf
http://cognitionandevolution.blogspot.com/2019/03/how-delusions-in-real-world.html
======
austincheney
I did not see it mentioned in the article but one reason delusions are so hard
to treat is that they are an investment into a belief system and people are
hesitant to discard that investment of time, effort, and credibility for fear
of a loss with nothing to show for it. That line of thinking is a complete
absence of objectivity due to sunk cost fallacy stemming from a behavior of
loss aversion. Therefore new evidence, particularly conflicting evidence, are
irrelevant.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_cost](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_cost)

